# Making swine flu kosher: A symptom of the disease of Israeli politics



## curry (Apr 28, 2009)

Διαβάζω στην έγκυρη εφημερίδα Haaretz του Ισραήλ (στην αγγλική έκδοση)μια καυστικότατη ανάλυση με αφορμή τη μετονομασία της "γρίπης των χοίρων" σε "μεξικάνικη γρίπη" από τον (υφ)υπουργό υγείας του Ισραήλ -αφού δεν είναι kosher δεν κάνει να το λέμε.
Ακούγοντας χτες την είδηση, απλώς γέλασα -αφήστε που βλέποντας και τον υπουργό υγείας του Ισραήλ, μπήκα στο νόημα. Διαβάζοντας όμως το άρθρο αυτό βρήκα αρκετές ομοιότητες με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα -υποκρισία, προβλήματα που προκύπτουν από τον μη διαχωρισμό κράτους εκκλησίας, εκλογικός νόμος- και μπήκα σε σκέψεις. 
Φυσικά, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εξισώνω καταστάσεις, (άλλο Ελλάδα, άλλο Ισραήλ), αλλά διαβάστε το και φανταστείτε π.χ. συγκυβέρνηση ΝΔ με ΛΑΟΣ... (σας παραπέμπω σε δηλώσεις Μπουμπούκου ότι επιθυμεί υπουργείο πολιτισμού και παιδείας - και δημόσιας τάξης, αχόρταγο αυτό το παιδί).
Το άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Apr 29, 2009)

Ωραίο το άρθρο. Αλλά στο θέμα του εκλογικού νόμου, δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές ομοιότητες. Εκτός κι αν δεχτούμε τα παράπονα της ΝΔ ότι το Πασόκ ψήφισε έναν εκλογικό νόμο που δεν επιτρέπει τώρα στη ΝΔ να κυβερνήσει "χωρίς αλυσίδες"... Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ολόκληρο το Ισραήλ είναι μία και μοναδική εκλογική περιφέρεια και ισχύει η απλή αναλογική. Ο απόλυτος κατακερματισμός, και βέβαια προς την ακροδεξιά, δεδομένων των πραγματικοτήτων που δεσπόζουν εκεί εδώ και δεκαετίες. Αντιθέτως, δε φαίνεται να έχουν εκεί τον αξιοζήλευτο δικό μας νόμο περί ευθύνης υπουργών...

Πάντως, ο καϋμός της Χααρέτς στο τέλος εμένα με αγγίζει. Ο Ευρωπαίος που πηγαίνει και εγκαθίσταται μαζικά σε μια ξένη χώρα, με τις κρυμμένες ενοχές για την καταπάτηση της γης αλλά και με την περηφάνια πως τέλος πάντων είναι ανώτερος, ουμανιστικότερος σε αξίες, και που σιγά-σιγά βλέπει την κοινωνία του να ξεπέφτει από τα κιμπούτς και τη στρατιωτική θητεία των γυναικών στην απαγόρευση των λέξεων σεξ και χοίρος κοκ, και να μοιάζει όλο περισσότερο με τον περίγυρο. Τραγικό, και εν πολλοίς, βέβαια, αυτοπροκαλούμενο. Αλλά μήπως, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, δεν παρακολουθούμε μια προϊούσα αντίδραση ενάντια στα μηνύματα της δεκαετίας του '60 διεθνώς, από τον Μπους ως τον Σαρκοζύ ("για όλα φταίει ο Μάης του '68"); Λες να είμαστε στα πρόθυρα μιας νέας "εποχής αγωνίας"; ενός μεσαίωνα νέου τύπου;


----------

